
Ask HN: Am I too old to start a programming career? - Colin_M
I first got into coding ~5 years ago. Taught myself a few languages, did some online contract work on the cheap. I decided to go back to school for a CS degree. By the time I graduate, I&#x27;ll be in my early 30&#x27;s.<p>I know that the CS field tends to skew young, especially for entry-level work. Am I likely to face significant barriers due to my age?
======
trcollinson
Anecdotally, I hired one of the best engineers I have ever worked with when he
was 31 and a junior in college. I hired him as an intern. Now, 5 years later,
he's making well North of 6 figures.

By the way, as an intern he was still learning. I remember one day he was
running the longest, worst, non-infinite loop I have ever seen. It ran for
hours! He asked me what was wrong. That was his trick. He would ask good
questions and he would remember what he learned and applied it later. That's
why he's such a great engineer. He still learns to this day. So, do it! And
keep on learning.

------
shoeless
I received my CS degree in 1984. I started my first consulting business 12
years later at 35, and founded a startup last year with a co-founder.

You will experience ageism, so plan on cutting your own path in either
consulting, freelance development, or founding your own company. Build your
network - that is where you will expand your opportunities.

Don't let anyone ever tell you that you can't have a productive software
development career at any age.

------
ruraljuror
Based on my personal experience, no you will not face barriers. As a self-
taught web developer in my early 30s (now headed back to school), I was able
to get a lot of interviews at small and large companies. There is a lot of
demand for good software developers. I do not think age will enter into the
equation at all.

Yes I'm sure there is age discrimination in the industry and you might have he
misfortune of encountering it. But based on your other comment, you seem to
have a determined attitude which is great. Now quit inventing problems for
yourself that don't exist and go spend your time doing something more
worthwhile.

------
max_
Here is what i can tell you. dont just be a "programmer" Choose one hard topic
and master it.

I suggest stuff like Cryptography, Machine Learning, blockchain technologies,
networking, low level hardware programming stuff. That is what i think guys in
30's should be good for, the hard things all the kids run away from.

Things like web development are nowadays too crowded with young talent that,
even if you get employed. you will feel weird. around teens and young adults.

------
a-saleh
My advice for you would probably be, to try to work/consult anywhere to get
you the "at least 2 years experience in" your chosen specialization :-)

As far as I have seen, as long as the HR thinks you have been on somebody
elses payroll because of your programming for some time, they will gladly hire
you.

Or you might go the 'Double your consulting rates' way, often proselytized by
patio11 in HN comments :)

------
lsiebert
You could argue that most age discrimination is probably not at entry level
positions, but more people wanting to pay rockstars in cans of rockstars not
the wages that a great experienced engineer deserves.

------
dwhitworth1
Switched careers and got my first gig as a junior developer at 41 years old.
Now 43 years old and a 3/4 of the way through a CS degree as well, still
working full time as a software developer (and loving it). Never too late.

------
jgelliott
I don't think so - I went back to university to study Software Engineering
when I was 34, graduated last year and walked in to a great job. I never felt
like my age caused any barriers when applying for jobs, and actually was a
great help as it made it easier to stand out from the crowd.

------
a3n
I graduated college CS in 1988 at 30. I had no trouble finding work. But that
was 1988, and I've never worked in SV. All the world is not SV.

------
arnold_palmur
I'm curious, in regard to going back to school, are you pursuing a second (or
first) Bachelors in CS or a Masters?

~~~
Colin_M
First; I never finished a degree after High School. I got married instead and
left school for the world of blue collar employment, which worked well enough
for me for a long time, but now I find myself craving a career where I'm
intellectually challenged.

~~~
cylinder
That's funny, I would trade my office job for the right blue collar job
opportunity.

------
dotcoma
I'm going to start a fitness career at age 43.

Just do it.

~~~
Colin_M
I'm going to do it no matter what, I'd just like to hear opinions on what I'm
getting into, so I can plan for likely roadblocks.

------
_I-
If that is bugging you, try choosing places where your managers will be older
than you. problem solved.

~~~
seeing
Significant barriers due to age also include learning. When it comes to new
technologies, do you think you'd learn the most in places where the manager is
older than you?

Did you perhaps mean go to places where the manager is a good learner?

------
deeteecee
nope, nowhere close to too old. if anything, there's not much to worry about
considering you already taught yourself some basics.

------
zippy786
Not at all. I know many in early 30 who are junior programmers.

------
wprapido
outside of bay area bubble, your age doesn't really mater. so, yeah, go for it

